# Couple of recents



## Macdietrich (Jan 6, 2015)

It's been awhile since I last posted have been busy with the holidays hunting and family so haven't been very active on site. That being said 2014 was my most productive year to date for call making if I had to guess I'd say 200+ but I quit counting lol!!!! Anyway I'm looking forward to 2015 I've FINALLY got a website aswell so I'm certainly excited for that. Here's a few calls I've made in the past few weeks 

Chartruese Pearl acrylic 
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/Mobile%20Uploads/image-4.jpg

Next is a call I had my 14 yr old nephew help me make...he's a big GB packers fan so only thing I had to the colors were clear green and clear yellow which I despise working with but hey it was for my nephew lol
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/Mobile%20Uploads/image-3.jpg

Next is a call I did for a local police officer which is a big UK fan blue Pearl and white Pearl end caps with SS inlays
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/CEECF058-33CD-4F52-AD10-A7B6EB5A1089.jpg

And finally my first call for the 2015 NWTF call competitions is a hedge capped with Cocobolo and SS inlays grunt call headed to the MN Norseman comp. this weekend 
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/72C11DA3-FBE9-4510-8026-73FC53293935.jpg

Thanks for looking and y'all be sure to continue to crank out that beautiful work y'all do!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice calls mac! Congrats on 2014 and the website that's awesome! Calls like that you earned it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 6, 2015)

Mac your calls blow me away! SWEET!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mac, blue and Osage get my vote. They are all great looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words hopefully my Nashville calls get done in time!!!!


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2015)

Great looking calls, Mac!

By the way, you need to share that photo with the bow in the photo thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 6, 2015)

For your viewing pleasure @SENC 

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/23F0E3BB-67F7-43EA-A1BF-14AAC6FD1665.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome looking calls. !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2015)

Calls are nice but the bow is class!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 7, 2015)

I love a dad making his baby girl happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2015)

PS cute girl!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 8, 2015)

Beautiful calls, as always Mac. As for the bow, um well........... those sure are nice calls. lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

